# A New Beginning - GaryD87's Turbo Beetle Build.



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello everyone. My names Gary. I've been on vortex for a while but mainly spent my time on golfmkv/vi. Hoping to get to know a few of you fine gentleman/women.

Just in case anyone was wondering, Here are some shots of my previous ride. Which was flooded thanks to Hurricane Sandy.

Pics of the gti 

Revo stage 2 TSI with consistent dyno runs of 272 whp and 315 TQ




























The Beetle(I want to go K04 or GT28) :


























Already have a downpipe ordered (cheap raceland downpipe that I'll get modified.) 

and I JUST changed my really light stock shiftknob to the forge big knob and cut it down as well.










I'll be retro fitting a lot of my parts from my TSI gti. 

Including : forge twintercooler, forge twin take, forge evo 10 dump valve with billet block off plate for original DV location, BSH motor mounts/apr RSB and my diesel geek sigma 6 SS

Planning on doing all that as well as a few other things  

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

love that color gary!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss man. Looks like you'll recover quickly! I've been peaking in the window of all the new Beetles checking out the fine trim myself as of late. Great choice and I look forward to seeing you style it out.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the asylum ! I too am adding that Dieselgeek (Sigma) short shifter in place
of the APR one I originally had installed. Speaking to Jim at Dieselgeek, and telling him
I was hoping to add a gated shift plate, but found that I didn't have as tight a shifting
pattern with the APR one, that I would need to emulate the one I saw on a UK site
(www.vagmeistter.com) for the Audi TT Mk-1, Jim thought his 'state of the art' one
should work. Less play with regard to side-to-side movement and more precise placement 
when the shift rod goes into the finger-cutouts are two features I'm hoping will benefit me. 
Not sure if I will then order the one from the MK-1, or if I will have one built from
'scratch' if it can pass a template test. Who installed your Sigma? I'm in Brooklyn and
was planning on having Tyrol Sport install it on the 9th, along with a Stage II Daily clutch
I'm upgrading to. Tyrol Sport is in Ridgewood, near the border of Queens and Brooklyn.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats on the sweet ride Gary can't wait to see it built.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Sick GTI! Welcome to the beetle section. What made you get a beetle over another GTI?


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> Sick GTI! Welcome to the beetle section. What made you get a beetle over another GTI?
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...


The new one looks like a baby porsche in my eyes. Also can't wait to dial in some fitment with these huge fenders. I love driving it. Feels like my MKV but Better. I Really do miss steering wheel controls (saving up for an upscale beetle wheel). But i feel like i grip better with this thinner steering wheel.Gonna go with airlifts new performance
Kit performance wise. My gti was
Slammed on coils (en route to air before the storm) and I've grown tired of scraping. I've got a ton friends who've had air ride for years and I'm confident I'll have a reliable setup. 


To ridgemanron : 


I'm getting things done at my good friends new shop over at tuning works. Great dudes. They pride themselves on their works.(also lazy to do my own work haha.) They're located in Copiague, Long Island. If you're a fan of forge motorsports they're the guys for you. My last gti was all forged out and it was an incredibly fun, reliable car. It also helps that I actually know how great the actual mechanic is (one of my close friends) so I don't have to worry about anything really haha.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss man. Really glad to see you transition over to a Turbo Beetle though! Welcome to the family. I know you probably haven't driven a stock GTI in a while seeing as your previous one was quite tuned lol, but do you think your stock Turbo Beetle is as quick/quicker/slower than a stock GTI? I've never owned a GTI or driven one enough to really tell, so I was just wondering what your thoughts were.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GaryD87 said:


> The new one looks like a baby porsche in my eyes. Also can't wait to dial in some fitment with these huge fenders. I love driving it. Feels like my MKV but Better. I Really do miss steering wheel controls (saving up for an upscale beetle wheel). But i feel like i grip better with this thinner steering wheel.Gonna go with airlifts new performance
> Kit performance wise. My gti was
> Slammed on coils (en route to air before the storm) and I've grown tired of scraping. I've got a ton friends who've had air ride for years and I'm confident I'll have a reliable setup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on your shop, Tuning Works. It's good to know I now have two excellent
tune shops I can use.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss man. Really glad to see you transition over to a Turbo Beetle though! Welcome to the family. I know you probably haven't driven a stock GTI in a while seeing as your previous one was quite tuned lol, but do you think your stock Turbo Beetle is as quick/quicker/slower than a stock GTI? I've never owned a GTI or driven one enough to really tell, so I was just wondering what your thoughts were.




I have a ton of friends with stock spec MK5/6's(driven them as well). the 6's are definitely tighter feeling and better insulated than the 5's are. But all in all I'm sure performance is around the same. Stock vs stock the beetle is definitely stiffer. Honestly, I only have two issues with this car (which I knew anyway). 

1. My MK5 was the 4 door variant. I miss that accessibility. On the pro side of things a lot less people ride in it 

2. The blind spots are horrendous. But liveable.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss man. Really glad to see you transition over to a Turbo Beetle though! Welcome to the family. I know you probably haven't driven a stock GTI in a while seeing as your previous one was quite tuned lol, but do you think your stock Turbo Beetle is as quick/quicker/slower than a stock GTI? I've never owned a GTI or driven one enough to really tell, so I was just wondering what your thoughts were.




I have a ton of friends with stock spec MK5/6's(driven them as well). the 6's are definitely tighter feeling and better insulated than the 5's are. But all in all I'm sure performance is around the same. Stock vs stock the beetle is definitely stiffer. Honestly, I only have threeissues with this car (which I knew anyway). 

1. My MK5 was the 4 door variant. I miss that accessibility. On the pro side of things a lot less people ride in it 

2. The blind spots are horrendous. But liveable. 

3. I don't know why VW went backwards when they took out their hood strut design. I really hate using that stick thing. Hoping to retrofit a hood strut one day.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> 2. The blind spots are horrendous. But liveable.


Agreed, another reason I always put a wink mirror in lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Sucks to see a nicely done GTI go out like that. But then again looks like you came out on top. Not many get the chance to start out with some good parts laying around. I can't wait to see what you have in mind for fitment.opcorn:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

GaryD87 said:


> I have a ton of friends with stock spec MK5/6's(driven them as well). the 6's are definitely tighter feeling and better insulated than the 5's are. But all in all I'm sure performance is around the same. Stock vs stock the beetle is definitely stiffer. Honestly, I only have threeissues with this car (which I knew anyway).
> 
> 1. My MK5 was the 4 door variant. I miss that accessibility. On the pro side of things a lot less people ride in it
> 
> ...


I definitely agree with all your cons. Isn't it nice that these are the only problems we have with the TB's?  

It's so great to hear how you place a stock TB up against a stock MK6. I pride myself in driving a car that is definitely considered a sleeper against a GTI, but can give one a real run for its money at the same time!

Can't wait to see what upgrades you do to your TB. I'll be looking for the pics!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

*


drtechy said:



Agreed, another reason I always put a wink mirror in lol

posted by Tapatalk

Click to expand...

* Haha yup..I'm putting a broadway mirror in mine soon

*


LEBlackRob said:



Sucks to see a nicely done GTI go out like that. But then again looks like you came out on top. Not many get the chance to start out with some good parts laying around. I can't wait to see what you have in mind for fitment.opcorn:

Click to expand...

*I've got nothing but fun stuff planned my friend! Hoping to get a set of 911 turbos, Don't care about being 'first'. I just love to mod lol

*


NickSarazen said:



I definitely agree with all your cons. Isn't it nice that these are the only problems we have with the TB's?  

It's so great to hear how you place a stock TB up against a stock MK6. I pride myself in driving a car that is definitely considered a sleeper against a GTI, but can give one a real run for its money at the same time!

Can't wait to see what upgrades you do to your TB. I'll be looking for the pics!

Click to expand...

*Thanks for the support man!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

GaryD87 said:


> I've got nothing but fun stuff planned my friend! Hoping to get a set of 911 turbos, Don't care about being 'first'. I just love to mod lol


That is great to hear. Yea don't think it maters if your the first. Great fitment is key. Who cares who does it first hell look at the MKV's and RS's. 1,000's of people have ran them but only a select group has done them proper.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Another update : ProjectBeetle begins! 

Got my catless downpipe from raceland customized to fit my cbfa motor. Believe it or not, I didn't have to cut anything. The downpipe fit perfectly onto the stock catback. Great news for those of you who which to use a cheap downpipe setup without an aftermarket catback. 

Don (one of the owners at tuning works) is working on some development ideas to fit my MK5/6 twintercooler and twin take. 

Also installed Forge's short shift kit along with the side to side. My diesel geek SS ended up being way too damaged from the flood :-/

Don also rebuilt my DV to ensure it didn't get any salt water damage. For those who don't know, I'll be running a dump valve off of a Mitsubishi Evo X on this car. Same one I had on my gti. Honestly,one of my favorite mods. Since many don't have em. 

She'll be flashed soon with giac software 

Here's some pics of what's been going on :































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

looks good gary!! cant wait to see more progress and contribute more to your build!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Is the exhaust still in the works. Just asking because you did not show any shots of the muffler or the tips.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Only got a downpipe on the car right now. I'm debating between the borla or magnaflow. I'm leaning more towards borla. Currently enjoying my nice little CEL before I get tuned with giac stage 2 :-D


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

KUpdate : installed a ton a things at tuning works today. And they all bolt on with minor modification. 

Forge catch can, twintercooler, and my custom bov setup from forge went on just fine. 

In order to fit the twintake we had to cut of a part of the mount that holds the battery. Car is finally coming together, saving up for a borla exhaust stage 2 tune, air ride and wheels soon! 


Pics :


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Major mods, great progress, subscribed.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice, glad to see another intercooler option that fits. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Sexy!!!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just letting everyone know, all these mods came from my gti! Tuning Works are a bunch of great dudes and friends of mine that understood my situation. 

They do great work. And I'm just here to show you guys that. Thanks for reading my build thread! More to come soon.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Not bad, keep it up car is coming along nicely.


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> In order to fit the twintake we had to cut of a part of the mount that holds the battery.


 Can you take a shot of the mount you had to cut? I'm looking into putting a Twintake on my 12B as well. :thumbup:


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Small update : Currently in the process of getting the car flashed, vinyl wrapping all the exterior chrome trim with gloss black, a borla catback, and of course...air ride & wheels. 


I'll most likely be running the new airlift performance front struts with IDF rear control arms & SS6 rears with bilstein shocks. 


Not much going on aside from getting my funds in order for all this mess. 

Oh! One more thing : 

I saved myself some cash by bending that pin to turn off my DRLS. I accidentally bent the TFL pin and turned off my fogs (haha) I bent it right back in place and it works just fine now. 

So to all my fellow DRL haters make sure you bend the pin that has a '56' above it.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Got a ton of mods lined up. Can't afford a catback so I deleted my resonator. Just letting everyone know it's mated to a catless downpipe. It's harsh at cold start (damn I miss my milltek!!!) But mellows out A TON and sounds reeeeeeeallly sweet when you know how to mash the throttle with it. 

Here's a clip : enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt5YC5iGwr0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Sucks to see a nicely done GTI go out like that. But then again looks like you came out on top. Not many get the chance to start out with some good parts laying around. I can't wait to see what you have in mind for fitment.opcorn:


Yes I agree to that! Amazingly, not many aftermarket folks seem willing to embrace the New Beetle with any direct fit '_performance mods_' or at least that's how it appears on their websites'. Seemingly, if you want to trick-out your ride, you will have to retrofit those more generic items made for the GTI. 

Worst yet, there seems to be zero items available for my TDI so I'm stuck with the grandma-Bug.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Yes I agree to that! Amazingly, not many aftermarket folks seem willing to embrace the New Beetle with any direct fit '_performance mods_' or at least that's how it appears on their websites'. Seemingly, if you want to trick-out your ride, you will have to retrofit those more generic items made for the GTI.
> 
> Worst yet, there seems to be zero items available for my TDI so I'm stuck with the grandma-Bug.


You might be able to get an exhaust kit from performance diesel engineering. They also have full EGR delete kits.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a fly by clip of my current resonator delete / catless downpipe setup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqRD9l0i3h8&list=UUX71RXMtzcPORCqyo6S-T6w&index=1


I'm not going to lie, It's a tad bit harsh when you hit a lot of throttle...but if you know when not to mash it it sounds awesome. 


Still going to get a Borla in the future. Just something a little more custom.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Update. Purchased air ride. And some other subtle goodies. 

I'm also in the process of getting my headlights retrofitted with projectors. More and that soon.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice purchase dude!!!! Good guy right here, had a great looking dub till sandy came. dude lmk if you need any help I'm sure you got your vision already lol


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

cifdig said:


> Nice purchase dude!!!! Good guy right here, had a great looking dub till sandy came. dude lmk if you need any help I'm sure you got your vision already lol




You know it man. When the time comes I'll need your hand in some body work! Haha.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Got these the other day.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Got these the other day.


Nice

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

GaryD87 said:


> Got these the other day.


Hot, reminds me of the porsche tips!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup! I lucked out on a set on a set of 996tt reps. In case anyone didn't know, I'm going for that porsche look hard. Anyone know anyone that makes custom rear window louvers? I'm thinking something crazy in my head. And I need someone who can replicate it.


----------



## Derrickfromnc (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see these installed........will you have to modify or cut the exhaust valence?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> Hot, reminds me of the porsche tips!


 Personally, I thought they were ancient cuff bracelets with 'The Shroud Of Turin' in 
the background. I have to stop being so wrapped up in this media blitz concerning 
the new Pope !


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Personally, I thought they were ancient cuff bracelets with 'The Shroud Of Turin' in
> the background. I have to stop being so wrapped up in this media blitz concerning
> the new Pope !


 LOL!!!!!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bags get installed on Wednesday


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bag build has begun. Here's some shots (taken from Instagram haha)


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

How long are you expecting it to take?


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

It'll be done by Friday/Saturday


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I love these goodies!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

GaryD87 said:


> I love these goodies!


Is that a toaster oven? where on earth are you going to fit that?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you mount it on the top of the dash, set it up on the passenger side. The last time I
affixed a toaster oven to the driver's side it resulted in problems since the passenger 
has to lean over you and block your vision to get to the toast once it's done. Also, the heat
from it can fog up the driver's side of the windshield which is not good.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Roflmao!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> If you mount it on the top of the dash, set it up on the passenger side. The last time I
> affixed a toaster oven to the driver's side it resulted in problems since the passenger
> has to lean over you and block your vision to get to the toast once it's done. Also, the heat
> from it can fog up the driver's side of the windshield which is not good.


Haha. Classic. would this need a separate battery or power inverter? Also a latch should be modded to the door so it does not pop open unexpectedly when hitting a bump. That could cause a hot projectile, which would not be good either.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Lmfao!!! You guys are so funny! Here's some more updates!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

GaryD87 said:


> Lmfao!!! You guys are so funny! Here's some more updates!


Gary this is looking awesome. Pardon my ignorance but no springs? How accessible is the spare now?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> Gary this is looking awesome. Pardon my ignorance but no springs? How accessible is the spare now?


the bags replace the coil springs in the rear. he probably isn't running a spare anymore because of the air setup in the rear.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll have it in the trunk most likely


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

jwcardy said:


> the bags replace the coil springs in the rear. he probably isn't running a spare anymore because of the air setup in the rear.


Cool. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just letting everyone know if you want up to date pics follow me on Instagram : @garyd87

Anyway, here's some shots :


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

GaryD87 said:


>


Looking good, I can't wait to see how they look when they're finally on!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very cool setup, neat and custom, almost show time.

Looking forward to see some more the tips etc.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking great Gary!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Agreed looks awesome, can't wait to see the exhaust bolted up. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

I like it GaryD87!


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

do u have CEL for stage 2 with ur catless DP ?


----------



## pb4life545 (May 12, 2010)

what intercooler is it your running?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow nice work! :thumbup::beer:

Love the clean trunk setup and can't wait to see those exhaust tips! opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

His car has changed quite a bit since he's posted on here

posted using tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys I'm still alive! 

I've got some function bits coming in next season. Just closed in on a lightly used APR K04 kit from a local friend for a great price. I was originally going with the FrankenTurbo FT23 but hey, a steal is a steal hahaha. I'm planning on using Giac's High Output file for the TSI K04 as well as a new aftermarket clutch. I'm also getting a new wheel and tire setup with 255's. I'm looking to run 18X9 all around. Let's see if that's a possibility. Also, doing a custom rear exhaust setup...because racecar


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

i cant fkin wait!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Gotta love updates! K04 is in, new clutch is in. All is well except I keep blowing the hose off the pancake pipe. Thinking about buying a TOP pipe designed for the K04. I think AWE makes one? 

Anyway. I bought some Hartmann Porsche 997 Turbo wheels 18X8 18X10. I'm a fan of stance. But I'm honestly turned off by stretching tires. I've done it for a while, while it looks amazing, I can't push my car, and the ride quality truly suffers. 

So here's another 'form' of stance that I truly enjoy. It's known as 'meaty stance'. And I love it! 

Decided to go with a 245/40 & 275/35 setup. Tires are Continental Extreme Contact DW. I LOVE these tires. They're the perfect balance of performance and COMFORT in my opinion. And before any haters chime in. YES. I know there is increased under steer. I've had plenty of other staggered setups that I've dealt with and performance honestly was not greatly affected in my opinion. 

I've also gone and Powdercoated these weeks transluscent gold. White is my favorite color/shade for wheels but I'm done maintaining them. Anyway, here's some pics! 

































































There ya go! 


P.S. Clutch install and Turbo instal was done by Tuning Works in Copiague, Long Island. Great work. Great dudes!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
:heart::heart::heart::heart:
:heart::heart::heart:
:heart::heart:
:heart:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup: Hell yeah! :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

GaryD87 said:


>


It's that an inside joke/meme or something? I don't get it.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Gotcha.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

More go less show details  as in everything u care to tell us about the k04 since install I'm about a month away from mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Love the wheels btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When VW pulled out their first Beetle, for Jay Leno to drive in a comparison video with the 2012
Turbo Beetle, it was a 1938 car. Either you or VW is going to have to correct themselves.
Also, with regard to 'Porsche envy', I have it myself and it's quite evident when it brings a smile
to my face every time someone tells me my car looks like an 'old Porsche'.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> More go less show details  as in everything u care to tell us about the k04 since install I'm about a month away from mine
> 
> The install went very straight forward. I ended up going with the Forge Wastegate actuator. Hoping to dyno the car as soon as I get this boost hose situation figured out. Car pulls like a dream, especially with my new stage 2 endurance clutch. Also, that rumor that went around here about the K04 having 'trouble' fitting inside the beetle is complete crap. It went in fine. As for Tuning, I went with Giacs new 'Extreme File' for stock internals. They've also added 2 step/Launch Control and no lift shift. I have yet to try these features since you need the flash loader controller (still looking for a cheap used one). I reeeeeeeeeeeeally want to dyno it soon and see what numbers I get. You're going to be very happy with a K04 man, it really feels like THIS is the turbo we all should've gotten from stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Gary why are you so envious of porsches gosh... stop trying to be them... seriously is upsetting people :laugh: This dude talking about porsche wheels and porsche envy meanwhile he does a "porsche style" wing and misses it by 10 miles. 

I have no need to correct myself as i know the facts very well i do not need to watch leno to know vw history i rather read a book to educate myself.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Still waiting to here about the k04 :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> Still waiting to here about the k04 :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




haha I did reply! for some reason it didn't quote you properly...Here I'll paste it again : 

The install went very straight forward. I ended up going with the Forge Wastegate actuator. Hoping to dyno the car as soon as I get this boost hose situation figured out. Car pulls like a dream, especially with my new stage 2 endurance clutch. Also, that rumor that went around here about the K04 having 'trouble' fitting inside the beetle is complete crap. It went in fine. As for Tuning, I went with Giacs new 'Extreme File' for stock internals. They've also added 2 step/Launch Control and no lift shift. I have yet to try these features since you need the flash loader controller (still looking for a cheap used one). I reeeeeeeeeeeeally want to dyno it soon and see what numbers I get. You're going to be very happy with a K04 man, it really feels like THIS is the turbo we all should've gotten from stock.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I cant wait to see the wheels on the car.:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> I cant wait to see the wheels on the car.:thumbup:


That's all I keep thinking. That gold is gonna looks sick against the blue!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

BenandAmanda said:


> I cant wait to see the wheels on the car.:thumbup:




Thanks homies! I meant to quote Tech too but this PC is currently Buggin (lol corny beetle joke). As for Mr. Paragraph troll, I'm no stranger to forums. I'll just look the other way from now on :thumbup:

Wheels go on next week. Still waiting on adapters. Lets see if I'll be able to fit a 275/35 tire with a 10 inch wheel in the rear :laugh::laugh:

Can't wait for Show N Go!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

drtechy said:


> Let's all calm down before the moderators show up again geez, this is why we can't have nice things lol


Too late. 

Y'all are drawing too much attention to yourselves these days. 

Get along!


Edit: I shouldn't say "y'all", its one or two of you who are drawing attention to yourselves. :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

GaryD87 said:


> haha I did reply! for some reason it didn't quote you properly...Here I'll paste it again :
> 
> The install went very straight forward. I ended up going with the Forge Wastegate actuator. Hoping to dyno the car as soon as I get this boost hose situation figured out. Car pulls like a dream, especially with my new stage 2 endurance clutch. Also, that rumor that went around here about the K04 having 'trouble' fitting inside the beetle is complete crap. It went in fine. As for Tuning, I went with Giacs new 'Extreme File' for stock internals. They've also added 2 step/Launch Control and no lift shift. I have yet to try these features since you need the flash loader controller (still looking for a cheap used one). I reeeeeeeeeeeeally want to dyno it soon and see what numbers I get. You're going to be very happy with a K04 man, it really feels like THIS is the turbo we all should've gotten from stock.


Nice, are you still on stock brakes? does it put u back in your seat say when hitting an onramp? I can't wait, almost have my build together, looking to drop another 10 seconds off my lap times


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> Let's all calm down before the moderators show up again geez, this is why we can't have nice things lol


:wave:

Gonna temp lock this up until I can get this cleaned up. I'm at dinner right now and can't go thru all the posts. 

Let me say just this for now: I think some people are a little too sensitive to replies on BOTH sides. 

Lay off the 4 letter words too. Just because the filters change them doesn't mean you can use them.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

OK, I'm reopening this thread. I'll be sending some PMs regarding this. 

1. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it. 
2. Don't use swear words, you will get banned.
3. Take an extra second to *really read* a response before posting. The Beetle forum is generally a quiet and calm space, but the few times I have to step in are times like this: someone's trying to be entertaining with a response and the next person reads it incorrectly and then flies off the handle. I've done this myself, so reread a post _carefully_ before submitting a flame post.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

UPdatesssssssssss
















Wheels look great. I love em. K04 is awesome as well. Haven't installed the launch control button yet, But I will in time for fall show n go. 



Oh, Wheels are for sale as well!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think I'll be getting a set of 3SDM's new wheel the 0.08's. They're pretty dope and it's gonna be the first time I'll be venturing into the world of 20" wheels. I'm most likely going to sport their staggered setup which is 20x9 and 20x10.5. I honestly want to do the 10.5's all around but I have NO idea how that would be possible for our front fenders lol. 

Anyway here's what the 0.08's look like










And here is a render my friend made. Anyone notice that rear wing? Lol. That's my goal this winter. It'll obviously me molded to look like it belongs there. I can't wait to do it.


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Excited for the new additions 


Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

damn that looked really good. excited to see the new setup though! :thumbup:



GaryD87 said:


> UPdatesssssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## logmk6 (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice build!!! Love the wheels!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks homies. Looks like I won't be doing those 0.08's anymore. I'm gonna get Futuras and call it a day for wheels haha. If anyone knows a set of 18 or 19" Futuras please let me know!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Haven't updated this in a while. So here's a few updates. I bought a set of SSR Vienna Shalk in 18X9/10. They're gorgeous and I'll be doing something special to them soon.










I'm also in the process of being one of the first to pre order Integrated engineering's new intake manifold for gen 1&2 2.0 TSI/FSI motors. I'm very excited since the dudes at IE claim they have tunes available for K03/IHI/K04 setups with performance benefits. Very excited. I'll most likely have the guys at giac run a couple of logs and make a custom tune. Here's what the prototype looks like as well as the final versions 





















Last but not least I'm planning two last mods I'll be doing to the ride visual wise. We're in the process of making custom 70's-80's style rear window Louvers. This is something I've wanted to do for quite a while. My dad used to have Louvers on his old 70's beetle and I think it would really flow with the car. Hoping to have his done by sowo. 


And after sowo I'm going to be cutting off my rear valence and doing a come plate custom rear diffuser with center quad exhaust. Very excited how my build is going. Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Nice I can't want to see it!! I
There aren't many modded bugs on the island so I'm subscribing to this


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Looking good. Can't wait to hear about the intake manifold. Some more videos of the car would be nice.  I'm waiting on getting a 2014-15 bug later this year and the same color myself. Can't wait to hear more about yours.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bunch of updates. 

Currently getting the second half of my brake build. Last year I added Porsche Cayenne calipers with Mercedes ML rotors. That all changes today. Stop tech rotors with hawk pads are going on!










Before









After





















Also. You may have remembered my wheels :









Porsche wheels have been sold and the SSR Shalks are currently getting re done : 



















The lips have JUST been re polished and now they're going to be powder coated with Black Chrome II. It's going to look incredible and I can't wait to rock the new setup at sowo. 


Integrated Engineering manifold has been ordered as well. So stoked for this year!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GaryD87 said:


> The lips have JUST been re polished and now they're going to be powder coated with *Black Chrome II*. It's going to look incredible and I can't wait to rock the new setup at sowo.


That's going to be AWESOME! I LOVE black chrome!


----------

